# Aussie neuter ?



## Lynluvspugsaussies (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there! I just wanted to get a few opinions on my 14 wk old australian shepherd puppy. I will first say that we are definately planning to neuter him. The real question is when. We have plans to do agility and frisbee with him when he is old enough. He has already begun puppy classes and is signed up for obedience, so I am quite serious about having him well trained. I have heard, however, that neutering a dog too early can inhibit their "play drive" and stunt their growth, making it harder to do agility or frisbee competition. Also we thought we had him potty trained, but now he seems to be marking. Do puppies mark this early? Or did I just do something wrong with the potty training? Keep in mind that I also have 2 adult pugs and 2 cats in the house as well. This is my first time with a male dog as well as an aussie. Opinions?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I've never heard of early neutering inhibiting play drive, but most folks here will tell you not to neuter until the dogs is fully grown. 

My BC was spayed at around 4-5 months, not long before I got her (I would have waited if it had been my choice). Anyway, I'd hate to see her play drive if early spay inhibited it!

Regarding marking, I would go back to step one of housetraining if you need to. Crate when you can't supervise.


----------



## Lynluvspugsaussies (Aug 26, 2009)

He is crated when unsupervised, but he's gotten sneaky and he seems to have to pee more often than before. Infact he's pretty much peeing every 10 minutes somewhere, which he wasn't doing before. That's why I thought it might be marking.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I haven't heard anything about early neuter affecting prey drive. Vets around here recommend neutering and spaying at 6 months old and most breeders here recommend the same thing.

We've found that dogs that are neutered later are more likely to mount unspayed females and even tie with them if the females are in heat which makes the female's owners concerned even if your dog is neutered.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

I waited until about a year and a half with Tyler. He would get attacked by other dogs and he was so afraid at times. It was suggested I wait so he could become a little more assertive. I otherwise would not have waited until that age.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Does that help with assertiveness? I'm not really sure. But I've found neutered dogs around here like to attack intact dogs. Not sure why...I should say intact dogs that have reached full maturity. It's happened 3 or 4 times in the past 3 months. But it could have been the intact dogs trying to dominate and tick off the neutered ones.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I've never heard of it affecting play drive.. it sure didn't in bella or any other dogs I know LOL.

Do some research on around what age your breed matures and try to do it then. For large dogs (which I know aussies aren't) its about 18 months so I'd say it's less than that for a medium sized dog.

From what I've seen the smaller the breed the less important it is to let them fully mature (don't yell at me I'm sure its still important just not as much)

I would say anytime between 6 and 18 months would be a good time. Kudos for being responsible and S/N


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would wait till at least 1 year old preferably a year and a half, I would have to say no about it affecting play drive, our old dog was neutered early at 6 months and he had lots of play drive, he also however developed arthritus around the age of 9, which I feel is a little early (if they develope it at all) So I'm wondering if the early neuter has something to do with it.


----------

